# Why is it?



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

that men can act like assholes and it is acceptable but when women talk shit back we get treated like the horrible bitches? Like we're just supposed to listen to their mouths and sit there all prim and proper and take it, but if we argue back that's a cardinal sin. UGH. :?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

That sounds like a very specific situation, and not so much a paternally or societally-encouraged system of behavior.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

I admit I've witnessed this sort of thing. I overheard a conversation once of two guys talking. One was complaining that his girlfriend always "talks back" and it bothered him. The other guy said yeah, his gf too always "talked back."

It struck though that you'd never hear two women having that conversation. "My boyfriend talks back." That sounds so silly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Heh...maybe in "Ohio" where people excrete hundred dollar bills and everything is perfect, this double standard doesn't exist...but across your eastern border, the caveman rules. I wish I had a girlfriend right now to treat like crap, but i don't, because i prefer to treat myself like crap, rather than my fellow humans.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

gonna have to agree with privateer-sounds like you have some personal situation of your own. If you want to share, maybe we can help you out. I have seen guys be absolutely assholes and some girls can't get enough of them. I have seen some girls be total bitches, and guys find them irresistible. Different socioeconomic settings probably have different takes on the male-female relationship but it's pretty even where I sit.

If I do say so my damn-self, I think girls are generally more conniving against one another than men are with men. With a lot of the girls I've hung out with in my day, I've found it amazing how girls have just stopped being friends with one another at the drop of the hat. It takes a lot to really break up a male friendship. Yeah, punches maybe thrown but you can always drink a beer together at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Heh...maybe in "Ohio" where people excrete hundred dollar bills and everything is perfect, this double standard doesn't exist...but across your eastern border, the caveman rules. I wish I had a girlfriend right now to treat like crap, but i don't, because i prefer to treat myself like crap, rather than my fellow humans.


what are you talking about? Nothing is perfect about Ohio. Go pay a visit to Columbus, Youngstown, Dayton, Cinncinati, Cleveland and Im sure theres other spots as well.

I agree with Privateer & Gimpy to, she is obviously turning a personal situation into a generalization.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that. I do it all the time with meds.

What is your situation enngirl?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

What's wrong with me turning something personal into a generalization? It's my own personal generalization when it continues to happen to me. And it's not a boyfriend thing. Anyway it doesn't matter. It's over, I was just upset when I wrote this earlier. Family tension. And I'm having a really bad week with my anxiety. I can't figure out why other than I'm not eating properly and I have too much time on my hands being out of school. I'm just basically miserable right now. Which is another post all together. Thanks for listening everybody.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

Ohio's probably the most 'typical' state there is in the U.S. in terms of how people live. I can't make any generalizations about how guys treat their girls, but out here in art school in Ohio (where people crap $100 bills that's pretty funny Ziggo), the guys I know, at least with long term relationships actually seem to treat their girlfriends pretty well. You know, there's different types of guys. Out of my loose circle of friends, I have a guy who puts women on a pedestal and also at the same time is practically a 'sex predator'...so some of the guys I know are more like beasts, others like gentlemen. 
But don't listen to me. I know nothing about relationships. I haven't had a girlfriend for a very long time.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I will tell you something I noticed in my 4 year college stint in Virginia is that my friends from the Southeast seemed to much more of gentlemen than my friends from the North when it came to women. Most of the guys from the North I knew were mostly from Maryland, Pennsylvania, D.C., Connecticut, New York, some Ohio. As a whole, they were some of the biggest dirtbags I've ever met. They would hook up with anything that moves, use whatever lines it took to get girls in the sack, and then completely f*ck them over. Not to say my southern friends and I weren't capable of that from time to time, but the difference was startling.

A lot of us southern guys seemed to lack GAME, which when you break it down to its elements, consists a great deal of acting like a cheesedick. The northern guys would grind with chicks on the dance floor at the drop of a hat. Southern guys hated to grind. Found it embarassing and coming on too strong. The southern gentleman mentality, for the most part, held pretty true. Better manners overall, opening doors for women and the like.

Hope you all enjoyed my social commentary. The confederacy rules. Just kidding. I can't stand it when people embrace the Confederate flag.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

you need to embrace your confederate flag wavers, because they all seem to be coming here. seems shocking but its true. lots of big confederate flags on trucks, flying in front of homes there are people that have giant swastikas on their front doors here. its not that much of a surprise because lots of criminals and bad elements move here to run away. either someone wants to kill them or they are wanted in some other state. some states even give their long time offenders and homeless crazies one way tickets here. all i have to say about it is dont throw your sh1t onto my front porch. its bad enough that we have to deal with ex con murderer dog the bounty hunter chapman. im still trying to figure out a way to send his mulleted ass back to hicksville.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I believe it. Sounds you'll need to tighten up on your residency laws. They should send them to Alaska. Put them in sh*t-cold exile like they do in Siberia.

Those ******** really love throwing up confederate flags on their trucks and cruising along the main beach strips. Myrtle Beach, Daytona Beach, Panama City- all like that. So, I'm not surprised they are all over Hawaii. What's strange is that a fair number of the most hard core confederate flag wearers are just extreme bigots from up North. Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

South-East PA is one of the biggest white supremicist hotbeds in the country. The Klan has parades annually 10 miles away in Boyertown, PA. Reading and Allentown are nationally recognized as skinhead meccas. On our local public access channel a few times a week I make an effort to tune into the klan show which always affirms my faith in humanity. I think the people who 'host bible' chat actually stick around and curb minorities on the 'klan power hour'.

In the south, racism is widespread and generally non-violent. In the north, its upheld by fewer, more outspoken and violent individuals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Heh heh, you don't want to date any of *those* guys.


----------

